# Finally, they disciplined the Veterinarian who mutilated my goats!!!!!!



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't believe it. Waited two years for this to be concluded. For those of you who don't remember the story, a veterinarian came to my farm two years ago to disbud my miniature goats. There were, what I believed two vets present. It later turned out one of them had zero formal training. They used, what I later found out to be, a cattle dehorner on the heads of my baby nigerian goats over a 2 hour period. Myself being new to goats attempted to ask question about the procedure and was poo poo'd. The vet slathered their handiwork with cream to hide the mess that they left behind, which quickly came off to reveal a most horrific sight. No skin on their heads, nor ears, it was a raw bloody mess. One of the baby's brain even later swelled. We were very surprised he made it. Thanks to a goat breeder and all the help here we quickly began treating the goats for the burns and pain they were so clearly in, once the meds she doped them up with wore off.
I went after her with the licensing board. It's been two years and now it's concluded. They finally disciplined her. Two years probation, additional training requirement, and agreement that she will not perform disbudding until she can show that she had received adequate training in the area to the boards satisfaction. As well a miniscule fine. They dropped the charges on the assistant alluding that in our state an assistant can work under a vet without training and the vet was responsible for her acts. Now the only thing they could have done to her worse than this was to pull her license. I never fooled myself into having a thought of that being the results. I am just not that naive, however at this point in the process I honestly believed she was going to just get away with it and so the results are a relief compounded with the fact that her disciplinary action will soon be posted with her license info on the board website so when someone checks on her license they will see she has been disciplined. What she did was terrible, you have no idea what we went through and still do to this day. If I was told two years ago this would have been the outcome I would have been outraged, but with so much time and watching the bureaucracy I am glad to know she did not walk away from this unimpeded. 
So for anyone who feels their animals were treated incompetently don't sit on your hands, the process might be long and frustrating but think of the next animal left in their hands! Give that owner the opportunity to be able to check out the vet, to see who they are dealing with. For those who are getting ready to work with a new vet CHECK THAT LICENSE, you never know, someone like me may have fought to get a record of acknowledgement of their ill doings. Ask around, get opinions, recommendations and so on. When people are talking about farm animals around here, it's unfortunately this veterinarian, Marina Cesar, that was disciplined by the board that they all come up with. They don't "recommend" her which is key, they just say they know she works with farm animals. It's critical that you know what the consensus of thought is about that veterinarian through people who have actually had them care for their animals personally. 
I have a wonderful veterinarian now, who was recommended to me, who I rarely have need for, but am forever grateful to know if I need her she is there, as a wonderful Veterinarian is an invaluable thing that I appreciate to no ends! A Bad veterinarian should be avoided like your animals lives depend on it. Because the truth is, they do!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW..Im so sorry for you and your babies!!! Glad you got some satifaction in this case...truly horrific

How did the goats fair??


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's awful what they did to your babies!  So sorry, but I'm glad the matter was resolved to your satisfaction!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Nubian Nut just posted about a similar catastrophe with a newborn doeling in the dairy section. Maybe you can offer some help and advice?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I actually remember you talking about this when it happened. I'm really glad that something was done about it. She may not have lost her license but having word get out and people not using her will have an impact on her for a while


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember this, I am SO glad you stood your ground and continued to go after her. She is a sick individual for sure. Where is it that you find info on the vets. licenses? Is all on one website?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good on you for not giving up and reporting her, hearthnsoul. Too bad they didn't pull her license. I'm sorry you and your little ones had to go through this. At least you have the knowledge that no one else will have to.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for doing us all a service by dealing with the frustration of going after her, as well as writing all this up. I will not forget your advice! 

I'm thankful your little one made it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that sure took a long time but glad it finally happened. Glad you stuck it out. I remember when it happened.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry that this happened to your babies...  :hug: But I am glad that they are ok


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to your babies! We are currently looking for a new vet, and I appreciate the reminder to check the license if you are unfamiliar with them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Watch out for Splogs when searching for a new veterinarian...
 A combination of the words spam and blog, splogs are a BadVet's best friend. Splogging involves creating (or paying others to create) an insane assortment of blogs that appear to be legitimate on the surface but are nothing more than canned spam with the vet's and/or the facility's name repeated over and over in an attempt to "game" the search engines into indexing the page and treating it as a legitimate blog. When consumers search for info using certain keywords, they will likely be inundated with hits that have little or no actual pertinent information. If they don't read past page 3, they may never see anything negative about the vet because the vet or his hired gun has made sure of it. *RED FLAG*: A vet doing this, or hiring others (usually a so-called "reputation defender" who will mass produce trash sites with the most common keywords) is engaging in this highly unethical activity for one reason only: To create enough hits - sometimes hundreds - to overtake any web sites or negative reviews exposing the truth about them. *WHAT YOU CAN DO*: If you are researching a vet you are interested in, keep digging. Not even the sleaziest vet can bury everything. Go beyond the first few pages of hits (where the vet's collection of "trash" is), and you'll eventually find what the vet is trying to hide.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened. I am glad you got some amount of justice out of the situation. Good for you for not letting it go.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to your babies. Hooray for you for finding some justice for all the others that might use this vet. I hope your goats were able to recover.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Am glad you stuck thru this and saw it thru the end. It sounds horrific. (I dont want any of my goats disbudded, newbie here too)....


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

happybleats said:


> How did the goats fair??


Some better than others. We have to trim their misshapen horns that eventually grew in. Thats just horrific and I crunge when it's time. We ended up keeping all four because of this. One of them is clearly daft, poor thing. So her disbudding led to a lifetime commitment, as well she told me to wait a few months to wether, and when we went to do as much the other vets told us they would have to knock them out because of their size. No way I was going to do that to them with the risks involved. So we ended up having to build a separate area for boys and of course they had already impregnated their mother and sisters by then. My short time with this vet cost my family and the goats dearly. We went from an intended, no more than four goats to 14! But they are happy little goats.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

You can check by going to your states licensing board websight. You click on check a license, put in their info and it will give you the goods. The problem being if they go in front of the board and are not found guilty, which doesnt mean they aren't, that will never show up under disciplinary action. My understanding is it is no easy task to get disciplinary action. I sure found that out. Yet when there is, you'll find it there. When other people started coming to me about things she did, that is when I realized someone has to stand up to this, because no one else had.


audrey said:


> I remember this, I am SO glad you stood your ground and continued to go after her. She is a sick individual for sure. Where is it that you find info on the vets. licenses? Is all on one website?


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no! I will go read through when I get home tonight.



Sydmurph said:


> Nubian Nut just posted about a similar catastrophe with a newborn doeling in the dairy section. Maybe you can offer some help and advice?


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Goat hiker, isn't that insane!? I actually put a few reviews out there, even some pictures on some sites. I agree with you believe nothing on the internet. Reviews can be the vet themselves praising. I have put bad reviews on one site and they are immediately removed again and again, she has five stars on that site. I also went out at one point and took some down, as not to interfere with prosecution but now that its over I can leave whatever review I want anywhere, or at least try! The best sources are the vets clients themselves, personally.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

We still disbud all our goats. In watching what those babies now do to eachother with their horns I should buy stock in bluekote! When disbudding is done knowledgeably its quick and the babies hit the ground looking for their siblings to play or snuggle and we don't have to worry about accidents to human, goat or fence later. I can't tell you how many times we have had one get their head caught in the fence! The thing is finding someone knowledgeable especially for bucklings.



CAjerseychick said:


> Am glad you stuck thru this and saw it thru the end. It sounds horrific. (I dont want any of my goats disbudded, newbie here too)....


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh I did want to add something. We had an emergency with one of our goats this past spring, which ended badly. I can tell you who was blackballed, that would be me. Yep tight little web there. I eventually found a wonderful vet that is not in our area who was mobile. Worth her weight in gold.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, I remember your thread way back when about this. Good for you for going after her! I'm so glad something was done. It's terrible what she did to your kids. Way to go!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

So sad to hear about that happening. Glad that she was disciplined properly and you have found another vet whom you can trust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Justice served.

I am so sorry for your babies.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I will NEVER forget those pics of your goats...I think of them every time I disbud. I'm very glad that you received some justice and I'm glad that you have taken on the care of those poor goats...at least they're loved...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember this too, that was horrible.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear she was finally punished! I always wondered what had ever come out of your situation. 

Do you have any pics of your goats? Or would be willing to share? Did they heal up well other than the horns? I can't imagine someone doing that to our goats, I would go ballistic!  One reason I am glad we don't have to dehorn meat goats, not even the 4-H market wethers.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Three of them have really misshapen horns, and we have to cut them down. It's not like dealing with scurs these are horns. So its a whole production. We had to build a special thing, alot like a milking stand. It has to be done with a dremel saw. Its those days I find myself angry again. The boys in particular in the fall are a mess from fighting and rubbing heads, they either look like they have been in fighting scene in braveheart or like a bunch of friars heading to morning mass. I can post pics of before and after. I will get a couple of shots during the week because it really shows how bad it is in the fall.


----------

